# Who is in your top 5?



## TheHooch

The five I own now. LOL


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Yeah now I was going to say that Hooch, except mine being the 4 Goldens I own plus my 1 Flattie!


----------



## Ardeagold

Ohhhh....good answer Hooch!!

1) Push - DUAL CHAMPION, AFTCH Firemark’s Push Comes To Shove Am. *** (May 20,2001 - Present)

Push Stud Dog (Photo via link to entire website)

2) Quar - Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar CD TD OS FDHF (11/11/1971-6/5/1987)

Pedigree: Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar CD TD OS FDHF (Photo)

3) Bow - Am. Dual CH.-AFC Ronakers Novato Cain CD OS FDHF (4/2/1966-7/6/1978)

Pedigree: Am. Dual CH.-AFC Ronakers Novato Cain CD OS FDHF (Photo)

4) Sprint - FTCH AFTCH Shurmark's Split Decision Am. MH ***OS Can. FDHF (11/7/1986-6/25/2002) 

Pedigree: FTCH AFTCH Shurmark's Split Decision Am. MH ***OS Can. FDHF (Photo)

5) ??

These are all incredible Goldens......each and every one. The first three are dual champions...in the show ring and in the field. #4 was an incredible field dog. 

Of course......I'm with Hooch. In all seriousness, I love my dogs BEST!


----------



## TheHooch

Well you guys know I am not that show savy. ROFL


----------



## Ash

I would have said that to Hooch exept I don't have 5 :

Ash


----------



## TheHooch

Now it was your question LOL you have to have an answer.


----------



## Ardeagold

Hooch....these are the (mostly) Dual Champions...with show championships, and field championships. Not many as you notice.

Push is the most recent.....and the first in 25 years. HE is what serious show/ft breeders should be working towards, IMO. (Now you've got me going on the "why can't they get along" rant again>>>>>>> :lol


----------



## TheHooch

I coud have mentioned Push cause I did see him a couple of times and duals are rare and we all know they have my heart. LOL Been griping tooooooo many years about that stuff.


----------



## Ash

Ok here it goes. Please note it was difficult choosing only 5, I should have said top 10 :doh: 

1. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC 
2. Am. CH. Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS 
3. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF 
4. BIS BISS Am/Can Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold OD SDHF
5. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF 

There's my line up

Ash


----------



## TheHooch

And a good line up it was.


----------



## TheHooch

I don't know why I have never looked at your website before now ASH but it is great. I love the opening page.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I like Push...

I don't really have favorites, but I do watch to see what Tucker's dad is doing. He's a Pebwin.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I can give you my top two......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I can give you my top two......


Good Answer!


----------



## hawtee

1. Casey
2. Lilli (you did ask my favorites) lol
3. Push - DUAL CHAMPION, AFTCH Firemark’s Push Comes To Shove Am. *** 
4. Holly-OTCH MACH 11 ADCH Flashpaws Hollywood Hotshot
5. AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH CCA FDHF OS


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Here's my top 5 (excluding the ones I live with of course!)

1. GAMBLER - Am/Can Ch Amberac Dichi Face The Odds

2. VICTOR - Ch. Dichi Go Unchallenged

3. JAMES - Am/Can Ch Asterling's Wild Blue Yonder

4. CHANCE - Am/Can Ch Dichi One Final Chance

5. WILLIAM - Am/Can Ch Wingate Crown Prince RN, SDHF, OS, CGC, BIS, BISS

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

ahem!! 

Carson
MacGyver (in-laws golden)
Oakly
Hootie
Tilly....and her other half, the honorary golden....Harry!!


----------



## sharlin

NorCal Pack


----------



## Emmysourgolden

I love all the goldens on this forum!!...Don't know about show dogs but i'm sure I'd love them all too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Uhhh.....

Tucker
Cooper
Air Bud
The dog off Sue Thomas f.b.eye
Jesse!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

awww....crap!!! How could I forget Jesse....he's my fav!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I could agree with Kirby, since he is proven to be a producer as well as a talented all round guy (I was so excited I got to meet him and play ball with him not long before he died), and probably Aruba... simply because she was such an important producer in the breed. I think she is much prettier, actually, than several of her more famous offspring.

I would have to say Speaker too! What a hunk, and so talented! Push is certainly impressive...

So there's four...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

AquaClaraCanines said:


> So there's four...


Carson could be your fifth.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

If I chose a "personal" dog, 5th would have to be maybe Romeo, my intro to the breed Coach's Romeo Golden Bear (I think I put him on K9data years ago? I don't remember.) He was a field lines sweetheart with a true Golden temperament. 

If I were to select a UK bred dog, he would be AFC Holway Barty


----------



## Ash

TheHooch said:


> I don't know why I have never looked at your website before now ASH but it is great. I love the opening page.


 

Awwwww, thanks Hooch! I really like the way the site came out too. 

Ash


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Ash said:


> Awwwww, thanks Hooch! I really like the way the site came out too.
> 
> Ash


I too just looked at your web site. Just beautiful! And, the dogs too!: I just love your Tux! I see she has Am. Ch Libra's Malagold Coriander on her daddy's side. He was a magnificant dog and threw the most gorgeous heads! My Dakota was a Cori grandson!

How far up in Canada are you?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Carsonsdaddy said:


> awww....crap!!! How could I forget Jesse....he's my fav!!!!


Shame on you....how could you forget Jesse!!


----------



## Ash

Jazzys Mom said:


> I too just looked at your web site. Just beautiful! And, the dogs too!: I just love your Tux! I see she has Am. Ch Libra's Malagold Coriander on her daddy's side. He was a magnificant dog and threw the most gorgeous heads! My Dakota was a Cori grandson!
> 
> How far up in Canada are you?
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Hi Jazzys Mom,
I am just in the middle of Alberta like 15 minutes from Edmonton so about half way up. Cori is a sweetie and so is Tux. 

I did not want to have to resort to this but lets try other Goldens besides you own. The Goldens that you admire of others:crossfing

Thanks Ash


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I am not familar with Canada but Hubby goes fishing on Eagle Lake and that is about 14 hours from us. We are thinking about getting another puppy sometime next spring or summer and I fell in love on your web site! Just wondering how far a drive we would have. We are in Illinois

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch

Ash said:


> Awwwww, thanks Hooch! I really like the way the site came out too.
> 
> Ash


Who designed it for ya or did you doit yourself???


----------



## TheHooch

Jazzys Mom said:


> I am not familar with Canada but Hubby goes fishing on Eagle Lake and that is about 14 hours from us. We are thinking about getting another puppy sometime next spring or summer and I fell in love on your web site! Just wondering how far a drive we would have. We are in Illinois
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Pick me up one while your up there and I will drive to the Illini state.


----------



## Ash

It would be about a 27 hour drive. Out if Illinois, through North Dakota, Saskatchewan, and on to Edmonton. It would be a nice drive through beautiful scenery thats for sure.

Ash


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There's nothing pretty in Saskatchewan its all flat and farm land with a whole lotta misquitos LOL. Alberta's an okay drive, still not a whole lot to look at until you get into the foothills and Rockies but that's not near where you live.


----------



## Ash

TheHooch said:


> Who designed it for ya or did you doit yourself???


My really really good friend designed it for me index aka: "peeps" on the forum.




TheHooch said:


> Pick me up one while your up there and I will drive to the Illini state.


Thats too funny. They would have company for the ride home. 

Ash


----------



## TheHooch

Overlook her Ash she just wishes she was American LOL


----------



## TheHooch

I think I am going to have to talk to your friend. She does good work though I don;t want to pay for my site and yours. ROFL


----------



## Ash

Well I don't mind Saskatchewan there are so many Golden farm feilds a fab place for photos. You can see miles and miles its not very busy, its nice and quiet. Alberta is a great place no matter what part your in - its booming!! But I will just takes Hooch's advice. 

Ash


----------



## TheHooch

Hooch loves the wide open places.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I lived in Calgary for a year, I know what it's like 

I miss Banff!!


----------



## Ash

You probably did not like it cause you got lost. I find Calgary so hard to navigate. 

Ash


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Wow 27 hours huh? Thats quite a drive but we could make a vacation out of it. I've never been in that part of the world so it would be quite an adventure for me and hubby doesn't mind driving at all. Only problem is, Hooch, if I picked up a puppy for you too I would fall in love with both of them in those 27 hours and keep um both! LOL

Jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch

I don;t know why when I first saw this I thought we were going to be talking about cell phones. ROFL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

To this day I wonder where a cousin lives. He's been in Canada since the late 60's early 70's. He is one of eight boys and I can't even remember which one he is. I know the last name though. Big help, eh?

Crowley!


----------



## TheHooch

That is mighty big country to lose someone in.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

TheHooch said:


> That is mighty big country to lose someone in.


He went there in the 60's to get lost.


----------



## TheHooch

Ahhhhhhhhhh he might not know there was legislation passed here. LOL


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Kimm said:


> He went there in the 60's to get lost.


Sounds like he accomplished his mission!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jazzys Mom said:


> Sounds like he accomplished his mission!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


He only came back to the states a few times. From what I was told he has made Canada his home. One time he came back and he was beaten by police and his pregnant wife was treated poorly during their trip to his brother's funeral. Can't blame him for staying.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Yep, I probably would have stayed there too!

jazzys Mom


----------



## TheHooch

Kimm said:


> He only came back to the states a few times. From what I was told he has made Canada his home. One time he came back and he was beaten by police and his pregnant wife was treated poorly during their trip to his brother's funeral. Can't blame him for staying.


Don't blame him a bit.


----------



## Ash

Ok so he was mis-treated by American police?? Thats why he stayed in Canada?? I got a bit lost here. 

Ash


----------



## Ash

TheHooch said:


> I don;t know why when I first saw this I thought we were going to be talking about cell phones. ROFL


 
Cell Phones???? On a Golden forum??? Pedigree section?? 

Kidding Ash


----------



## JensDreamboy

Asoro's Little Orphan Annie has the sweetest face/head I think she's got to be one of my favorites. I'm trying to look up more and see who else I like. I love Ash's goldens, they are beauties!


----------



## TheHooch

Ash said:


> Ok so he was mis-treated by American police?? Thats why he stayed in Canada?? I got a bit lost here.
> 
> Ash


I am thinking going to Canada was his way of protesting Vietnam though I could be wrong!


----------



## TheHooch

Ash said:


> Cell Phones???? On a Golden forum??? Pedigree section??
> 
> Kidding Ash


I don;t think you realize how big who's in your five commercials are in Amaerica. LOL


----------



## Ash

What is your top 5 in America???

Ash


----------



## Judi

*Top 5*

I guess the 2 Goldens that I have had in the past, the two I have now and the original Golden who encouraged me to have a Golden in the first place.
Now, I have to get ready to take one of my dog's to Dog Obedience.


----------



## Pointgold

BIS, BISS Am Can Ch Halltree Lyric Moment
BIS Am Can Ch Asterling's Jamaica Verdict (Lyric's sire)
BIS BISS Am Can Ch Asterling's Tahiti Sweetie
BISS Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com
Ch Nitelite's True Nor' Easter

*** There are SO many great dogs, doing a top five fave is hard. The above five I knew well, or owned, and loved dearly. 
There are many talented field Goldens that I have admired, as well. The dogs that I have bred to, like Tiger, and Amos, and Parker. Zoom's dad, Mulder... TOP FIVE is just plain not enough!!!


----------



## tintallie

Calgary can be difficult navigate, but I'm used to the roads as I was born and raised here. The city suburbs have curvilinear streets which make navigating confusing, but the inner city with the grid system is very easy to use.


----------



## Ash

Pointgold said:


> BIS, BISS Am Can Ch Halltree Lyric Moment
> BIS Am Can Ch Asterling's Jamaica Verdict (Lyric's sire)
> BIS BISS Am Can Ch Asterling's Tahiti Sweetie
> BISS Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com
> Ch Nitelite's True Nor' Easter
> 
> *** There are SO many great dogs, doing a top five fave is hard. The above five I knew well, or owned, and loved dearly.
> There are many talented field Goldens that I have admired, as well. The dogs that I have bred to, like Tiger, and Amos, and Parker. Zoom's dad, Mulder... TOP FIVE is just plain not enough!!!


 
Ohhh I know I said on a previous post I should have made it top 10:doh:
Do you have a kennel Pointgold??? 

Ash


----------



## Pointgold

I do. Nitelite Goldens.

Top 10, how bout Top 20 !?!?!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I like Aruba a little better than her daughter "Tahiti Sweetie" from photos, but I wish I could have seen BOTH in person- beautiful, awesome bitches for SURE! And I love Jamaica Verdict, what was his call name?


----------



## Pointgold

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I like Aruba a little better than her daughter "Tahiti Sweetie" from photos, but I wish I could have seen BOTH in person- beautiful, awesome bitches for SURE! And I love Jamaica Verdict, what was his call name?


Dust.

I loved Aruba, too, but I liked Brooke better.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Ah DUST, that's right... there are several Asterling boys from around that time I really like, and I can never keep their call names straight.

Did you meet Brooke and Aruba? I am assuming so. 

You know how we feel about pictures on this board...


----------



## Ash

I just think she was a amazing producer not a news flash I know. Its judt unreal to view her offspring. We should go 10 lets do five more on top of the 5 we already have. Do you have a site Pointgold??

Ash


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Have there been anymore mother/daughter BIS bitches since those two? I am sure there have? But I'm not up with the times anymore. Believe it or not, when I was a middle schooler and high schooler with a mother that wouldn't let a Golden set foot on her property, I got the GR News and I knew all the top dogs... would love to get back into things again someday soon.


----------



## Ash

You know ACC I could look but I really don't think there is another pair of BIS dam and daughter. 

Its never too late to get into it again. I comes back to you like riding a bike. 

Ash


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

TheHooch said:


> I am thinking going to Canada was his way of protesting Vietnam though I could be wrong!


Yes, you are right Hooch. His brother was killed when the police were chasing a vehicle and he was driving a motorcycle. He wasn't being chased, but he was killed. The brother in Canada was on his way home for this funeral. He didn't return even when amnesty was offered. 

He took after his Mom, my Aunt. I think she was about 55 or 60 when she was put in jail along with a priest and a few others for protesting! This was way after the war. 

Okay, back on topic...

Mulder..........Pebwin?


----------



## Pointgold

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Ah DUST, that's right... there are several Asterling boys from around that time I really like, and I can never keep their call names straight.
> 
> Did you meet Brooke and Aruba? I am assuming so.
> 
> You know how we feel about pictures on this board...


Yes, I had the extreme good fortune of knowing both girls.

Since we get to add to make a Top 10, I'll go with

Am Can Ch Signature's Natural Wonder SDHF 
Am Can Ch Bargello's Golly G's Louise CDX, SH TD MX AJX RN WCX VCX OD
Am Can Ch Laurell's Jiminy Cricket
Am Can Ch Elysian's Ski Hi Dubl Exposure UDT MH ** WCX VCX OS
Am Can Ch Freedom's Celebration SDHF

I was also very lucky to have known Woodie, Ch Signature's Natural Wonder, well. I've traveled with him, stayed in his home, and he's been here. He was a great dog, a true Golden gentleman. I know how much Kurt and Judy miss him. I have one of his son's here, 12 years old.

I had a website several years ago, but have since taken it down. Yours, Ash, is lovely!


----------



## FranH

Aruba and son "Buster Keaton" are in Holly's pedigree. I can see so many resemblances between Aruba and Holly.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Pointgold said:


> Yes, I had the extreme good fortune of knowing both girls.
> 
> Since we get to add to make a Top 10, I'll go with
> 
> *Am Can Ch Signature's Natural Wonder SDHF *
> Am Can Ch Bergello's Golly G's Louise CDX, SH TD MX AJX RN WCX VCX OD
> Am Can Ch Laurell's Jiminy Cricket
> Am Can Ch Elysian's Ski Hi Dubl Exposure UDT MH ** WCX VCX OS
> *Am Can Ch Freedom's Celebration SDHF*
> 
> I was also very lucky to have known Woodie, Ch Signature's Natural Wonder, well. I've traveled with him, stayed in his home, and he's been here. He was a great dog, a true Golden gentleman. I know how much Kurt and Judy miss him. I have one of his son's here, 12 years old.
> 
> I had a website several years ago, but have since taken it down. Yours, Ash, is lovely!


Oh my! Couldn't be enough said about Signature's Natural Wonder! Freedom's Celebration was also an awesome Golden!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ash

Hi, 


1. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC 
2. Am. CH. Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS 
3. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF 
4. BIS BISS Am/Can Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold OD SDHF
5. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF 
6. BIS BISS Am CH Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD WC VCX OS SDHF
7. BIS BISS Am CH Sassafras Batterys Not Incld OS SDHF
8. Am/Can Ch. Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD
9. Am/Can CH Kiros Westbournes Red Robin OS, SDHF 
10. Am/CanCH Honor's Karagld Wild Tyms T'Nite OD 


That probably rounds out my top 10!! 


Ash


----------



## Swampcollie

1. Dual Champion Stilrovin Nitro Express FDHF

2. Eng FC Musicmaker Of Yeo

3. FC AFC Right-On Dynamite John FDHF

4. FTCH AFTCH Shurmark's Split Decision MH *** OS FDHF

5. Dual Champion Tonkahof Esther Belle 

Push may move up into my top five list but I want to see how well he reproduces himself before I rank him that high.


----------



## Ardeagold

Hey SC...at least you have Sprint in there! (Maggie thanks you) :lol:


----------



## peeps

*Mine of course but in terms of OTHER peoples dog!!*
*Am. Ch. Daybreak Varsity Jump OS*
*BIS BISS Am/Can Ch Rush Hill's Watz Cook'n Good Look'n SDHF Can & Am OS*
*Ch Br. Ch Pan. Ch Ar Nautilus Fox Mulder BIS*
*Am. CH. Goldwing Tr**ue Bear OS SDHF *
*Am Ch. Gorca's Free Flying Adventure*
*That's all I can think of right now!!!*


----------



## TheHooch

Swampcollie said:


> Push may move up into my top five list but I want to see how well he reproduces himself before I rank him that high.


He got my vote cause I can't hold not producing anything against as I have never produced anything myself. ROFL


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ash said:


> You probably did not like it cause you got lost. I find Calgary so hard to navigate.
> 
> Ash


Really?? I found Calgary really easy to navigate, it's one big grid. The streets run either N to S or E to W. 

The only thing I didn't like was all the "Trails" cuz I could never remember which ones led to where LOL...

I actually miss Calgary. It was fun living there.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Ash said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 1. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC
> 2. Am. CH. Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS
> 3. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF
> 4. BIS BISS Am/Can Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold OD SDHF
> 5. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF
> 6. BIS BISS Am CH Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD WC VCX OS SDHF
> 7. BIS BISS Am CH Sassafras Batterys Not Incld OS SDHF
> 8. Am/Can Ch. Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD
> 9. Am/Can CH Kiros Westbournes Red Robin OS, SDHF
> 10. Am/CanCH Honor's Karagld Wild Tyms T'Nite OD
> 
> 
> That probably rounds out my top 10!!
> 
> 
> Ash


WOW! That's quite a list! Some really great dogs there. Ok, folks, I'm curious - Aruba was a great dog but her son, James was even a greater dog then she was. Why does he not turn up in anyone's list besides mine? He was a beauty IMO!

JAzzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold

Jazzys Mom said:


> WOW! That's quite a list! Some really great dogs there. Ok, folks, I'm curious - Aruba was a great dog but her son, James was even a greater dog then she was. Why does he not turn up in anyone's list besides mine? He was a beauty IMO!
> 
> JAzzys Mom


James was beautiful, and the quintessential showdog. My Lyric was BOS to him on more occasions that I care to count (I got pretty tired of looking at his happy butt!) I was encouraged to bred Lyric to him by many, many people and I chose not to for many reasons. My Top 10 lists are based on many things including what those dogs produced not only structurally, but also re: temperament, genetic health, longevity, etc.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Jazzys Mom said:


> WOW! That's quite a list! Some really great dogs there. Ok, folks, I'm curious - Aruba was a great dog but her son, James was even a greater dog then she was. Why does he not turn up in anyone's list besides mine? He was a beauty IMO!
> 
> JAzzys Mom


IMHO, James was a great show dog but not necessarily a great Golden. His physical structure was not what I look for in a Golden. He did have a magnificent head piece and a wonderful temperament, and was very loved by Mary.

I saw Aruba for the first time in the puppy class at a show in Greenville, SC. I had never seen so much coat on a Golden before, and I watched open-mouthed as Mary groomed her. At that time, Goldens were not groomed nearly as much as they are now and I was just starting out. It was a lot of fun watching Aruba in the ring


----------



## Tahnee GR

I should add, it was a lot of fun to watch Mary and James in the ring too. She would play with him, and he would roll over for belly scratches, and just in general have fun


----------



## Pointgold

Did you by chance get to see her at the National in, I think it was Longmont,CO, as a Veteran? She'd been spayed at that point, and her coat literally swept the ground!

I totally agree with you about James, in all respects.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh, well I had never gotten to see Aruba in person as I got into the conformation ring at the same time James was showing. I remember his beautiful head and always loved to see his wins when he would take his ribbon and strut around the ring with it! Wish I had had the pleasure of seeing Aruba in the ring

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Here's another that was a to die for Golden

*AM CAN CH. AMBERAC'S MESMERIZING MICKEY OS*


Jazzys Mom


----------



## Tahnee GR

Pointgold said:


> Did you by chance get to see her at the National in, I think it was Longmont,CO, as a Veteran? She'd been spayed at that point, and her coat literally swept the ground!
> 
> I totally agree with you about James, in all respects.


Yes, I did! That was a Kodak moment 

I did consider James a couple of times but never felt I had a girl strong enough where he was weak. I would have loved that head and attitude!!

Longmont was also where I got to see Whirly win the Veteran's Class. And my foundation bitch was in BOB. Her sire was Ch. Freedom's Celebration and her dam was Jayba's Hot Cayenne. A lot of champions came out of those breedings.

We RV's and stayed next Ginger Gotcher and Linda Williard. I have never laughed so hard in all my life. Ginger had a hilarious story about getting lost and going in to a donut shop in the area, only to discover when she went inside it was a topless donut shop :doh:


----------



## Pointgold

Jazzys Mom said:


> Here's another that was a to die for Golden
> 
> *AM CAN CH. AMBERAC'S MESMERIZING MICKEY OS*
> 
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Never a favorite for me. Quite honestly, he looked like a blond Newfie to me.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

HeeHee - maybe that's why I like him! Newfie would be my next dog if I didn't have a hubby that was adverse to slobber!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold

Tahnee GR said:


> Yes, I did! That was a Kodak moment
> 
> I did consider James a couple of times but never felt I had a girl strong enough where he was weak. I would have loved that head and attitude!!
> 
> Longmont was also where I got to see Whirly win the Veteran's Class. And my foundation bitch was in BOB. Her sire was Ch. Freedom's Celebration and her dam was Jayba's Hot Cayenne. A lot of champions came out of those breedings.
> 
> We RV's and stayed next Ginger Gotcher and Linda Williard. I have never laughed so hard in all my life. Ginger had a hilarious story about getting lost and going in to a donut shop in the area, only to discover when she went inside it was a topless donut shop :doh:


I think that when Aruba came out you could hear the collective gasp from the specatators!!!
I think that was one of my favorite National Specialties to date. Didn't hurt that Lyric was 2nd in her puppy class! There were some truly great dogs there. 
And I have heard the topless donut shop tale!!! I can't remember from who...


----------



## Jazzys Mom

As long as we are on this subject I'd like to ask you all something. You all abviously have shown much more than I have and been in it longer. I used to show my Dakota and at a show I was approached by a handler and he asked if I would consider letting him show Dakota. He lived near us so I placed Dakota with him. Hubby never agreed to this arrangement but I was happy so he was happy. Several things happened that we were not too thrilled with and I'd just like an honest opinion about this handler. You can PM me with it if you don't want to say here. His name is Stan Motsomoto

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ash

Jazzys Mom said:


> WOW! That's quite a list! Some really great dogs there. Ok, folks, I'm curious - Aruba was a great dog but her son, James was even a greater dog then she was. Why does he not turn up in anyone's list besides mine? He was a beauty IMO!
> 
> JAzzys Mom


 
He was gorgeous, His head, presence, attitude. His body outline and general conformation was a little weak for me to include him. He did not have a strong hind end. He sure was great in the ring you can tell he loved being there. Presently we need to develop new great Goldens. We can not crutch on the Kirby's and so on and so forth. They were amazing gorgeous dogs who did TONS for the breed it will always be nice to keep them in there but the future has to move forward. 

Ash

Ash


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I think Aruba was a better dog than James, and a more consistant producer, actually


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Am Can Ch Elysian's Ski Hi Dubl Exposure UDT MH ** WCX VCX OS


I fully agree with this one!


----------



## Ash

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Am Can Ch Elysian's Ski Hi Dubl Exposure UDT MH ** WCX VCX OS
> 
> 
> I fully agree with this one!


 
I can't find him on K9data.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

I couldn't find him either

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold

EXPO:

Pedigree: Am. CH Elysian Sky Hi Dubl Exposure UDT MH ** WCX VCX OS


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

How about his sister? Pedigree: Am. CH. Elysian's Lil Leica Reprint UD TD MH WCX VCX SDHF (OD)


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Beautiful girl with a nice pedigree!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ash

Sorry guys a total brain bust just nick name me dippy. Yes beautiful love that sweet old face.


----------



## golddogz

*My Top 5*

I don't post very often but this is a topic that's a fun one. Here's my top 10, in no particular order after #1.

*1. CH. Rush Hill Xcentuate th' Pawsitiv "Crosby" *

2. CH. Sunshine Hill's Nat'l Cowboy "Cowboy"

3. CH. Honor's Let's Go To The Hop "Cooper"

4. CH. Edgehill Sudden Impact "Crash"

5. CH. Suntory Loveit A Cherrybrook "Loveit"

6. CH. Goodtime's Best Case Scenario "Casey"

7. CH. Amberac Mesmerizing Mickey "Mickey"

8. CH. Amberac's Asterling Aruba "Aruba"

9. CH. Summits Shadow Dancer "Shadow"

10. Ch. Legacy's Standing Ovation "Encore"


----------



## Pointgold

AquaClaraCanines said:


> How about his sister? Pedigree: Am. CH. Elysian's Lil Leica Reprint UD TD MH WCX VCX SDHF (OD)


 
She was fabulous. Jean Von Barby is a wonderful woman, and a good friend. Not to mention one helluva trainer. I really like her, and had no voice for a WEEK after her Minnie (bred by my friends the Lauderdales) went BOS from the Hunting Retriever Bitch class at the 2006 National in KC. It was AWESOME, and Jean was so humbled. NICE lady.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

golddogz said:


> I don't post very often but this is a topic that's a fun one. Here's my top 10, in no particular order after #1.
> 
> *1. CH. Rush Hill Xcentuate th' Pawsitiv "Crosby" *
> 
> 2. CH. Sunshine Hill's Nat'l Cowboy "Cowboy"
> 
> *3. CH. Honor's Let's Go To The Hop "Cooper"*
> 
> 4. CH. Edgehill Sudden Impact "Crash"
> 
> *5. CH. Suntory Loveit A Cherrybrook "Loveit"*
> 
> 6. CH. Goodtime's Best Case Scenario "Casey"
> 
> 7. CH. Amberac Mesmerizing Mickey "Mickey"
> 
> 8. CH. Amberac's Asterling Aruba "Aruba"
> 
> 9. CH. Summits Shadow Dancer "Shadow"
> 
> 10. Ch. Legacy's Standing Ovation "Encore"


 
Oh, I had forgotten all about these two! Magnificant Dogs!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## golddogz

*One more........*

Forgot to add Summits Crocodile Rock "Burbank" . He was one of my fav's.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Ash said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 1. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC
> 2. Am. CH. Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS
> 3. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF
> 4. BIS BISS Am/Can Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold OD SDHF
> 5. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF
> 6. BIS BISS Am CH Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD WC VCX OS SDHF
> 7. BIS BISS Am CH Sassafras Batterys Not Incld OS SDHF
> 8. Am/Can Ch. Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD
> 9. Am/Can CH Kiros Westbournes Red Robin OS, SDHF
> 10. Am/CanCH Honor's Karagld Wild Tyms T'Nite OD
> 
> 
> That probably rounds out my top 10!!
> 
> 
> Ash





Jazzys Mom said:


> Oh, I had forgotten all about these two! Magnificant Dogs!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


 
Well my all time favourites are......... can you guess? 
MBIS, BISS, BVSS, Can. CH. Arandees Gold Dust, SDHF, WC, JH (Dusty) and his son
Kulalani's Gold Dust to Nugget (Nugget) (aka Air Bud) 

They are both descended from several of the dogs on the above lists. Dusty being a Loveit son and a dead ringer for James in looks. I never saw James in person so I don't know about structure. Nugget, I'm told, is identical to his grandfather, Loveit also.

So, for now I only have 2 favourites, until we get #'s 3-5 LOL, but they are ALL beautiful in my books.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Well my all time favourites are......... can you guess? 
MBIS, BISS, BVSS, Can. CH. Arandees Gold Dust, SDHF, WC, JH (Dusty) and his son
Kulalani's Gold Dust to Nugget (Nugget) (aka Air Bud) 

They are both descended from several of the dogs on these lists. Dusty being a Loveit son and a dead ringer for James in looks. I never saw James in person so I don't know about structure. Nugget, I'm told, is identical to his grandfather, Loveit also.

So, for now I only have 2 favourites, until we get #'s 3-5 LOL, but they are ALL beautiful in my books.[/quote]



golddogz said:


> I don't post very often but this is a topic that's a fun one. Here's my top 10, in no particular order after #1.
> 
> *1. CH. Rush Hill Xcentuate th' Pawsitiv "Crosby" *
> 
> 2. CH. Sunshine Hill's Nat'l Cowboy "Cowboy"
> 
> 3. CH. Honor's Let's Go To The Hop "Cooper"
> 
> 4. CH. Edgehill Sudden Impact "Crash"
> 
> 5. CH. Suntory Loveit A Cherrybrook "Loveit"
> 
> 6. CH. Goodtime's Best Case Scenario "Casey"
> 
> 7. CH. Amberac Mesmerizing Mickey "Mickey"
> 
> 8. CH. Amberac's Asterling Aruba "Aruba"
> 
> 9. CH. Summits Shadow Dancer "Shadow"
> 
> 10. Ch. Legacy's Standing Ovation "Encore"


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Ash said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 1. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC
> 2. Am. CH. Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS
> 3. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF
> 4. BIS BISS Am/Can Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold OD SDHF
> 5. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF
> 6. BIS BISS Am CH Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD WC VCX OS SDHF
> 7. BIS BISS Am CH Sassafras Batterys Not Incld OS SDHF
> 8. Am/Can Ch. Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OD
> 9. Am/Can CH Kiros Westbournes Red Robin OS, SDHF
> 10. Am/CanCH Honor's Karagld Wild Tyms T'Nite OD
> 
> 
> That probably rounds out my top 10!!
> 
> 
> Ash


Sorry, I messed up on my post, never done a multi quote before, but I meant to include this list of dogs too


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Ash, I just checked out your website. Your dogs are stunning! And I especially like your "puppy questionaire" particularily the "no shock collar" requirement. That's a pet peeve of mine. Shock collars and goldens are just down right wrong. 

You are living our dream! Best wishes.


----------



## Ash

Hi Judie,

Thanks for the comments on my dogs. Some may say I am picky about the puppies I perfer particular. I like your Dusty I have looked at him on several occasions he is a cutie.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Ash, well you just keep on being particular then! It's breeders like you that help the cause. We try to keep an eye on Dusty's pups too, although we didn't have a say in who they were sold to but for the most part, the owners are very good and have given the pups excellent homes.
I showed my hubby your website and he really enjoyed seeing your bitches as I did. Having bred with his mom back in the 60's, he's got a very good eye and was quite impressed with your program.
Have you seen Dusty in person then? In Alberta maybe, or do you come into BC for shows sometimes?


----------



## Ash

Awww thats so nice to hear. You get in what you put in and with effort and try you get results. Dusty is pretty but I have not seen him in person. Right now because my dogs are so youngf I have shoiwed only to finish but hope to special my girl this winter as she is pretty ready. I do look forward to venturing into BC this spring or perhaps next year sometime. I do want to finish Kali in the US and possibly Dancer its just a little early to tell on her. Talk soon.


----------



## Pointgold

I just learned that one of the dogs in my Top 10 list went to the bridge today. 
Am. CH Bargellos Golly G's Louise CDX, SH, TD, MX, AXJ,, RN, WCX, VCX, OD, 1/20/91 - 11/5/07

Weezer was truly a special girl, and ever the show dog, whether she was in the ring as a puppy or a veteran.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I'm so sorry to hear that...I'll pray tonight...and keep her in my thoughts...


----------



## Ash

Thats too bad. Thats like when I found out Crosby and Joshua passed I was shocked and sad.


----------



## rebeccadam

I am so thrilled that I have 2 of some of your favorites in our Achilles' line. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!!
*BIS BISS Am. CH. Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD JH WC VCX OS SDHF* *on dam*

*AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH OS CCA FDHF** on sire*


----------



## creekretrievers

This is my top five for sires...

1. *Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar CD TD OS FDHF*

2. *Am. Dual CH.-AFC Ronakers Novato Cain CD OS FDHF* 

3. *FC Wraiths HTR MN Bro Macdhuibh OS*

4. *AFC Wildfire of Riverview CDX*

5. *Sky-Lab Argus of Belvedere *** OS*

My top five for dams...

1. *FC Windbreakers Razzmatazz OD *

2. *Shenandoah of Stilrovin CD *** OD *

3. *NAFTCH FTCH Brasdor's Razzl Dazzl Am. ***OD Can. FDHF *

4. *Splashdown Emberain Aubrey UD MH*** OD *

5. *Stony-Brooks' Fools Gold *** WC OD*


----------



## Ljilly28

These are the guys I adore- they are like hollywood celebs to me! I love field dogs like Stanley Steamer and show dogs like Kirby each in their own excellence. Stopping at five was way too hard. 

Topbrass Cotton
Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs (Kirby)
TNT's Stanley Steamer
Firemark's Push Comes To Shove
Sassafras Batterys Not Incld
Sunfire's XX Muleteam Borax
Wraiths HTR MN Bro Macdhuibh 
Nautilus Joe Millionare
Tigathoe's Funky Farquar
Rosehill Mr. Speaker
High Times Run'n The Roost
Twin Beau D Montego Bay


----------



## Debles

Every Golden is a gift from God.
Tigathoe's Funky Farquar will always be the world's greatest golden, not counting my own. He was my Max's great grandfather.
I have Nona Bauer's The World of the Golden Retriever and love to look at my current boy's pedigrees throughout the book. So many wonderful beautiful goldens!


----------



## paula bedard

I hadn't seen this post before, I'm glad you brought it back up. I have marked the page in my Golden Book of Funky Farquar's pic. His coat looks like it's on fire with the sun hitting him. He was a beautiful dog. I have an affinity for the red males.


----------



## Ash

I think its a good idea to bring this thread back. Lets here from some newbies even if you don't have 5 or 10 faves. Who are you really fond of????


----------



## arcane

My top 5 favs are: Not in order...

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19545
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=9960
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19240
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=822

I think they have all had a huge impact on the breed as a whole ...


----------



## Ash

arcane said:


> My top 5 favs are: Not in order...
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19545
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=9960
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19240
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=822
> 
> I think they have all had a huge impact on the breed as a whole ...


Oh a secret Chuckanut lover LOL. Nice line up Heather.


----------



## arcane

Ash said:


> Oh a secret Chuckanut lover LOL. Nice line up Heather.


 Yes 2 of my 5 happen to be Chuckanut dogs!! I love versatility, hence Banjo, and I fell instantly in love with Karat, when I went to Kim's on numerous times to breed to one of her boys!!!! I have admired Weezer from afar from the time she was young well into her senior years...I found Benjamin in an old GRNews, and would love to breed to him one day!!!! thumbs up for frozen!!!!!  & Kirby just stands alone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard

Maybe someone here will know the dog I'm speaking of. It's been a number of years now, but the dog was a male Golden handled by a little girl. It was a nationally televised famous Dog Show. The sight of the two of them together had the crowd cheering and the commentators remarking on them. I believe the Golden came in 2nd in Best of Show. 
I don't remember his name, but he was beautiful.


----------



## Ash

arcane said:


> & Kirby just stands alone!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can agree with you there! He is in a class of his own.


----------



## molmotta

In no particular order... There are just too many that I love!!! I also noticed that most of list dogs, and not many bitches... Why do boys get more credit? :

1. BIS BISS Am. CH Suntory Loveit A Cherrybrook VCD1 CDX JH OA WC OS SDHF 
2. BIS Ch. Summit's Mr. Bojangles OS SDHF
3. Am. Ch. Twin-Beau-D's Peterbuilt OS, SDHF
4. Am/Can CH Chuckanut's Brasstime TD, JH, NA, NAJ, WC,VCX,OS,SDHF; Can TD,JH,WC,OS
5. BIS BISS Am CH Legacy's Standing Ovation SDHF Am and Can OS 
6. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC
7. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF
8. CH. Birnam Wood's Expedia.com
9. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF 
10. Multi BIS. BISS. BPIS. BPISS. Int. Can. Th. Ch. Golden Army Hannah From Thunder


----------



## Pointgold

Wow. I am honored that in your Top 10 you site 4 bitches, one of them my Zoom - Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com.

I wonder, as you are in Singapore, if you've seen her?

Thank you!





molmotta said:


> In no particular order... There are just too many that I love!!! I also noticed that most of list dogs, and not many bitches... Why do boys get more credit? :
> 
> 1. BIS BISS Am. CH Suntory Loveit A Cherrybrook VCD1 CDX JH OA WC OS SDHF
> 2. BIS Ch. Summit's Mr. Bojangles OS SDHF
> 3. Am. Ch. Twin-Beau-D's Peterbuilt OS, SDHF
> 4. Am/Can CH Chuckanut's Brasstime TD, JH, NA, NAJ, WC,VCX,OS,SDHF; Can TD,JH,WC,OS
> 5. BIS BISS Am CH Legacy's Standing Ovation SDHF Am and Can OS
> 6. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC
> 7. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF
> 8. CH. Birnam Wood's Expedia.com
> 9. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF
> 10. Multi BIS. BISS. BPIS. BPISS. Int. Can. Th. Ch. Golden Army Hannah From Thunder


----------



## Ljilly28

Since I agree with lots of the dogs already cited, what about the field side of things? I dont know much about Stanley Steamer, but his "degrees" are amazing and he is such a good looking boy. 

RoosterHigh Times Run'n The Roost UD MH WCX ***OS 
Can. Dual CH AFTCH Firemark's Push Comes to Shove Am.*** OS
FC AFC OTCH FTCH AFTCH Can OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer UDX, WCX , MH, OBHF, FDHF, OS
FC FTCH AFTCH Cedarpond Brasdor Skywalker OS Can. FDHF 
FC Wraiths HTR MN Bro Macdhuibh OS 
AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH OS CCA FDHF
U-UD Topbrass Shudabin A Cowboy UDX, MNH, WCX (OS) 
AFC Holway Barty OS
AFC Emberain Rugby WCX OS FDHF
FC/AFC Glenhaven HTRS MN Baronet MH FDHF OS
FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer OS FDHF
FC AFC Windbreakers Mighty Mo OS FDHF
NAFC FC Topbrass Cotton OS/FDHF


----------



## AmbikaGR

Well a number of my all time are mentioned previously. One I was a little surprised to see someone mention was Benjamin ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=9960 ) who if things had worked out better would have been the sire of my first litter.

Kirby and Weezer would also be there as would the following 

Am. CH. Amigold On A Wing N A Prayer CD MH WCX VCX DDHF OS*** ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=14157 )

Am. CH. Hillock's Double Trouble II CD, MH, WCX, VCX, SDHF ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=102046 )

Am CH Hillock Meredreme Sweet Dyna UD AX AXJ ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=126709 )

Am./Can. CH OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD3 UDX3 TDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=23473)

The following dog would be top on my list

Am/Can.Ch Gowrielea's Show Off ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32367 ) 

And last but far from least would be my Keeper and her daughter Lucy
(yea I am a little biased but tough they still make MY list) :

Can OTCh Viking Princess Gold-Keeper OD SH UD MX MXJ OAP OJP CCA VCX Am/Can WC Can AGN VC ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=53948 )


Ambika's Funny Redhead JH UD MX MXJ CCA VCX Can CDX Am/Can WC CGC TDI ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=54240 )


----------



## arcane

AmbikaGR said:


> Well a number of my all time are mentioned previously. One I was a little surprised to see someone mention was Benjamin ( http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=9960 ) who if things had worked out better would have been the sire of my first litter.


GReat minds think alike eh Hank!!!!! I love Benjamin!!!!!:heartbeat


----------



## Ash

Nice line up Hank. I adore Yogi he is a very accoplished dog. Geeze we really need a Top 25 its too hard to pick and choose LOL. Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## Ljilly28

AmbikaGR;444345
[SIZE=2 said:


> The following dog would be top on my list[/SIZE]
> Am/Can.Ch Gowrielea's Show Off http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32367 ) [/SIZE]
> 
> That's high praise! Where can I see/find a picture? What is it about this dog that you love? I want to learn& keep improving my eye for the nuances.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ljilly28 said:


> AmbikaGR;444345
> [SIZE=2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following dog would be top on my list[/size]
> Am/Can.Ch Gowrielea's Show Off http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32367 ) [/size]
> 
> That's high praise! Where can I see/find a picture? What is it about this dog that you love? I want to learn& keep improving my eye for the nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of Otis at 9 years old when he won Best of Breed at the Golden Retriever Club Of Canada's National Specialty. Again I refer to that "IT" that I spoke of in your "Tribute to Kirby" who again is Otis' sire. My wife and I were fortunate to be there when he won the BOB at the GRCC but even before that when he was in the Veteran Class I said to my wife that even at 9 years old I still saw "IT" in him. Interesting enough iif you look at my "list" all the dogs have performance titles except one and that is the one on top of my list - Otis. I myself find that odd. As for learning and keep improving my eye for the nuances I try to get my hands on as many dogs as I can so I can "feel" what others are "seeing".
Click to expand...


----------



## Ash

Thats what I call the "wow factor". Very pretty boy thanks for the photo.


----------



## Daylily77

Let's see. mine would be 
topbrass cotton... i grew up wanting a pup out of that dog for no other reason that i liked the name. (i was young then...)
Asterlings wild blue yonder. another because i liked the name as a young girl. 
Evergreens blue angel "nick" because he is ajays grandpa and justa sweetheart of a dog. 
spindrifts hondo he was in our golden club at one time and from what I remembered he smiled. and i think he was a top field trial dog in the late 70's 
and Gino jetoca's windward passage. well he is great show dog and the daddy of my windy too.


----------



## molmotta

Pointgold said:


> Wow. I am honored that in your Top 10 you site 4 bitches, one of them my Zoom - Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com.
> 
> I wonder, as you are in Singapore, if you've seen her?
> 
> Thank you!


I've seen her only in pictures as like the other dogs on my list. I would love to meet Zoom!! I am such a sucker for bitches with attitudes!! I've only met #10 in Thailand - another bitch with an attitude!

:


----------



## Pointgold

molmotta said:


> I've seen her only in pictures as like the other dogs on my list. I would love to meet Zoom!! I am such a sucker for bitches with attitudes!! I've only met #10 in Thailand - another bitch with an attitude!
> 
> :


Thank you! Zoom is a wonderful dog to live with, as are her son and daughter. She'd be happy to meet you, too. I warn you, though. She does have VERY strict standards for those she likes - they must breathe air, and live on planet Earth.


----------



## Ash

Pointgold said:


> She does have VERY strict standards for those she likes - they must breathe air, and live on planet Earth.


Really? Well I can't believe it, that is quite unlike any Golden Retriever I have ever met before :


----------



## molmotta

Pointgold said:


> Thank you! Zoom is a wonderful dog to live with, as are her son and daughter. She'd be happy to meet you, too. I warn you, though. She does have VERY strict standards for those she likes - they must breathe air, and live on planet Earth.


I think I might pass her standards... : :crossfing


----------



## arcane

molmotta said:


> I am such a sucker for bitches with attitudes!!
> 
> :


well then, you want a "bitch with attitude" here she is... Tauri has attitude to spare! lol...she was such a brat when *I* was showing her, so I worked really hard at classes and then passed her off to Graeme Burdon  the snot cleaned up and finished in 2 show weekends with some really nice wins!!!! She adored Graeme:smooch: she rules our house !!! and I love her to pieces. Attitude and ALL!


----------



## Pointgold

molmotta said:


> I think I might pass her standards... : :crossfing


She likes to be the judge of that (attitude, dontcha know!!!)


----------



## molmotta

arcane said:


> well then, you want a "bitch with attitude" here she is... Tauri has attitude to spare! lol...she was such a brat when *I* was showing her, so I worked really hard at classes and then passed her off to Graeme Burdon  the snot cleaned up and finished in 2 show weekends with some really nice wins!!!! She adored Graeme:smooch: she rules our house !!! and I love her to pieces. Attitude and ALL!


Oooh... Is she one of those that "picks" her handler? I've seen how my #10 "bullies" her handler if she feels that he/she is not good enough to show her!!! hahaha...!!! 



pointgold said:


> She likes to be the judge of that (attitude, dontcha know!!!)


ah yes... the Queen Bitch... :bowrofl: PG,. how old is Zoom in those pictures?


----------



## Pointgold

molmotta said:


> Oooh... Is she one of those that "picks" her handler? I've seen how my #10 "bullies" her handler if she feels that he/she is not good enough to show her!!! hahaha...!!!
> 
> 
> ah yes... the Queen Bitch... :bowrofl: PG,. how old is Zoom in those pictures?


She was 4, and is now 6.
Sayeth the Queen, "Let me eat cake!"


----------



## marshab1

I don't know enough show dogs (any really for that matter) to have favorites but can i just say I love the pictures.

Even these inexperienced eyes can appreciate the quality displayed.


----------



## Pointgold

marshab1 said:


> I don't know enough show dogs (any really for that matter) to have favorites but can i just say I love the pictures.
> 
> Even these inexperienced eyes can appreciate the quality displayed.


You know Crew... and Winston, and Trixie!


----------



## marshab1

Pointgold said:


> You know Crew... and Winston, and Trixie!


That's true:doh: I wasn't sure they counted since they weren't titled yet. but they sure were beautiful. And you know any time you decide to get rid of that boy... :


----------



## Pointgold

marshab1 said:


> That's true:doh: I wasn't sure they counted since they weren't titled yet. but they sure were beautiful. And you know any time you decide to get rid of that boy... :


 
He's too lovey to ever get rid of. I'm trying to steal Winston, myself... lol


----------



## marshab1

Pointgold said:


> He's too lovey to ever get rid of. I'm trying to steal Winston, myself... lol


I can understand that. He was very sweet.


----------



## Ash

I would have to say this lovely boy I had the pleasure of meeting tonight is also added to my list of faves. Him and his Daddy. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=220098


----------



## Ljilly28

I love AM/CAN CH BIS Klaasem's Hubba Hubba Hubba SDHF- Hubbs.










http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=102349


Also:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28762

Phyler Sunkota's Phorgone Conclusion has such a distinctive look/ unmistakable stamp on his puppies.


----------



## Ash

I actually like his brother better. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=101932


----------



## Ljilly28

Ash said:


> I actually like his brother better. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=101932


Wow- he looks lovely too. Was there a litter name theme of repeat word sayings? Hubbs is a local boy here in Maine.

Banjo has looks I like, even though Andy is the famous Westminster one:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19240


----------



## Ash

Ljilly28 said:


> Banjo has looks I like, even though Andy is the famous Westminster one:
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19240


Yes, I believe that was the theme. I agree with you on Banjo!!


----------



## arcane

Ljilly28 said:


> Banjo has looks I like, even though Andy is the famous Westminster one:
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19240


I LOVE BANJO! why I got my Boy "Boston" 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=185090

who is line-bred on Banjo! I wanted that versatility, as well as the good looks


----------



## Ljilly28

arcane said:


> I LOVE BANJO! why I got my Boy "Boston"
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=185090
> 
> who is line-bred on Banjo! I wanted that versatility, as well as the good looks


Okay, your Boston is my dream-dog. He is just heartmelting.


----------



## arcane

Ljilly28 said:


> Okay, your Boston is my dream-dog. He is just heartmelting.


thank you so much Laura  I love this boy to death!!! my goal is to get him groomed up nice, get some good pics, to really show what a nice dog he truly is!!! His temperament is flawless, and his sweet personality is the epitome of what I believe a golden to be...his fault is all this is packed in a smaller package!!! lol...substantial yes, but still a smaller boy


----------



## Ljilly28

arcane said:


> thank you so much Laura  I love this boy to death!!! my goal is to get him groomed up nice, get some good pics, to really show what a nice dog he truly is!!! His temperament is flawless, and his sweet personality is the epitome of what I believe a golden to be...his fault is all this is packed in a smaller package!!! lol...substantial yes, but still a smaller boy


I would love to have a Boston puppy someday.


----------



## arcane

Ljilly28 said:


> I would love to have a Boston puppy someday.


 ...puppies due June 21, 2008!!!!!! lol


----------



## Debles

I would love to have one of your puppies someday also but I'd have to take my entire vacation to get there! : ) Of course, it would be worth it!
Your dogs are beautiful physically and seems like in temperment too.


----------



## arcane

Debles said:


> I would love to have one of your puppies someday also but I'd have to take my entire vacation to get there! : ) Of course, it would be worth it!
> Your dogs are beautiful physically and seems like in temperment too.


thank you!!! I try :wavey:


----------



## Lego&Jacub

arcane said:


> His temperament is flawless, and his sweet personality is the epitome of what I believe a golden to be



I couldn't agree more :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Ljilly28

arcane said:


> ...puppies due June 21, 2008!!!!!! lol


Right now, Tally is 10 months and Tango 14 weeks; but next year. . .


----------



## Ljilly28

A heartfelt goodbye to beautiful 12 1/2 year old show dog Nick- CH. EVERGREEN'S BLUE ANGEL NA, WC, VC, SDHF, OS, CGC- Tango's GGrampa.He belonged to Jetoca http://www.everythinggolden.com/new_page_14.htm


----------



## Debles

So sorry about Nick. I'm sure he was a wonderful golden.


----------



## Popebendgoldens

I may be prejudice and I go back many many years but my first choice would be
Am/Can Cummings Golden Princess /www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=127
and 

Ch Sunsets Happy Duke www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=126

without which you have never had 
Ch Cummings Gold Rush Charlie or any of the wonderful dogs that came after 

Pat


----------



## hotel4dogs

well there's my own 3,
then there's a champion from the Faera line that I just love, BISS CH Faera Starlight OS 
then there's a 1,000,000 way tie for the 5th favorite....cuz you just gotta love ALL the goldens!

http://passionforgold.homestead.com/Star.html

He's a pretty impressive dog, and was #1 stud golden 2004 and 2005. His offspring list is just loaded with CH.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=40824


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Ljilly28 said:


> Wow- he looks lovely too. Was there a litter name theme of repeat word sayings? Hubbs is a local boy here in Maine.
> 
> Banjo has looks I like, even though Andy is the famous Westminster one:
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19240


 
We did a lot of research before breeding Lexi. Thanks to Sol's Owner, Stacia White and Ken Mathews, Owner of Andy and Banjo....we did a line breeding on Lexi. A lot of that beautiful boy Banjo in my Lexi (Fairwinds Classy Alexus Lynn) and Klondike (Southwinds Strike it Rich). He was just an exceptional Golden in every way....his temperament was to die for....and both Lexi and Klondike are a testament to that.
We were so pleased with the litter...we may do a repeat Sol/Lexi breeding in February, as Lexi's second...and last litter.

*Southwinds Strike it Rich (11/1/2007-)*

View a 5-generation pedigree for Southwinds Strike it Rich


----------



## Ash

I have also come to really like Faera's Starlight he had a beautiful head and front end assembly which I need on my next litter to Kali. Finding a good front has been my main goal. He has also produced some lovely kids.


----------



## Debles

Ash said:


> I have also come to really like Faera's Starlight he had a beautiful head and front end assembly which I need on my next litter to Kali. Finding a good front has been my main goal. He has also produced some lovely kids.


Very gorgeous golden!

My top golden favorite of all time besides my own dogs, will always be Funky Farquar, the last dual champion. I am so grateful he has been in three of my boys' pedigrees.


----------



## goldengirls550

Well the dogs i'm thinking of now...

Am. Ch. Faera's Future Classic OS "Thunder"
Am Ch Hytree's Ryd-N-Out The Storm OS SDHF "Ryder"
BISS Ch Bravo's Old Spice SDHF OS "Clipper"
Am./Can Ch OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD3 UDX3 TDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF "Yogi"
darn it! can't narrow it down to a 5th....

wayyyy too many to list!!!


----------



## goldengirls550

goldengirls550 said:


> Well the dogs i'm thinking of now...
> 
> Am. Ch. Faera's Future Classic OS "Thunder"
> Am Ch Hytree's Ryd-N-Out The Storm OS SDHF "Ryder"
> BISS Ch Bravo's Old Spice SDHF OS "Clipper"
> Am./Can Ch OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD3 UDX3 TDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF "Yogi"
> darn it! can't narrow it down to a 5th....
> 
> wayyyy too many to list!!!


okay I think i'll go with:
Am. CH Elysian Sky Hi Dubl Exposure UDT MH ** WCX VCX OS


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I was able to find the book Debles mentioned, The World of the Golden Retriever by Nona Bauer, on amazon (used ... good condition) for about $20.. New it was over $100. I've just been pouring over some of the dogs mentioned here...... what gorgeous specimans !!!!!!


----------



## Debles

You are so lucky!!!! I paid full price! (It was my Christmas present one year)
Many of my goldens ancesters are in that book!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I know Deb..... one reason I wanted it. I've learned a ton and am in awe of such fantastic dogs.


----------



## Tanyac

This is my favourite dog, Ch Catcombe Corblimey, he's everything I could ever dream of in a top dog, plus he works also!!!! He's Cruft's BOB 2008, Dog CC Crufts 2007 and top winning dog this year. What a dreamboat!!!! Plus he's related to both my dogs, he's Obi's dad and Izzie's grandad


----------



## Ash

goldengirls550 said:


> Am Ch Hytree's Ryd-N-Out The Storm OS SDHF "Ryder"
> Am./Can Ch OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD3 UDX3 TDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF "Yogi"


These have been 2 dogs I have been thinking a lot about lately as well.


----------



## SunGold

hotel4dogs said:


> well there's my own 3,
> then there's a champion from the Faera line that I just love, BISS CH Faera Starlight OS
> then there's a 1,000,000 way tie for the 5th favorite....cuz you just gotta love ALL the goldens!
> 
> http://passionforgold.homestead.com/Star.html
> 
> He's a pretty impressive dog, and was #1 stud golden 2004 and 2005. His offspring list is just loaded with CH.
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=40824


I agree with you! I have a Star daughter - she's something else. A riot to live with, so bubbly and happy. She's a stunning example of the breed as well.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Sungold. Your Star daughter is beautiful!!!


----------



## Pointgold

tanyac said:


> This is my favourite dog, Ch Catcombe Corblimey, he's everything I could ever dream of in a top dog, plus he works also!!!! He's Cruft's BOB 2008, Dog CC Crufts 2007 and top winning dog this year. What a dreamboat!!!! Plus he's related to both my dogs, he's Obi's dad and Izzie's grandad


 
I love this dog.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

tanyac said:


> This is my favourite dog, Ch Catcombe Corblimey, he's everything I could ever dream of in a top dog, plus he works also!!!! He's Cruft's BOB 2008, Dog CC Crufts 2007 and top winning dog this year. What a dreamboat!!!! Plus he's related to both my dogs, he's Obi's dad and Izzie's grandad


No wonder Obi is so handsome, I forgot he was a corblimey son...I also think he is a stunning dog! I love the pictures of him working on their website, brains and BEAUTY...everything a golden should be!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sungold, your Star daughter is one gorgeous girl! Looks put together just perfectly. If she's like our Tito boy, she's probably quite a performance dog (agility, obedience), too.


----------



## goldengirls550

Ash said:


> These have been 2 dogs I have been thinking a lot about lately as well.


I would give ANYTHING for a Ryder or Yogi puppy. Ryder has been producing some real promising pups lately


----------



## goldengirls550

tanyac said:


> This is my favourite dog, Ch Catcombe Corblimey, he's everything I could ever dream of in a top dog, plus he works also!!!! He's Cruft's BOB 2008, Dog CC Crufts 2007 and top winning dog this year. What a dreamboat!!!! Plus he's related to both my dogs, he's Obi's dad and Izzie's grandad


He is just stunning. Love the pics on the website.


----------



## AmbikaGR

arcane said:


> GReat minds think alike eh Hank!!!!! I love Benjamin!!!!!:heartbeat


I learned earlier today that Ben went to the bridge today at the great age of 16 1/2 years old. Rest well boy! You will be missed by those near and far.

*BISS CH Ashford Shadoj Dare T' Dream JH MX AXJ NAP WCX VCX*


----------



## Ljilly28

Goodbye and godspeed to another great dog- Sabre.

CH Amigold On A Wing N A Prayer CD MH WCX VCX DDHF OS *** passed away


----------



## Ljilly28

AmbikaGR said:


> I learned earlier today that Ben went to the bridge today at the great age of 16 1/2 years old. Rest well boy! You will be missed by those near and far.
> 
> *BISS CH Ashford Shadoj Dare T' Dream JH MX AXJ NAP WCX VCX*


http://www.trolleycargoldens.com/ben.html


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.trolleycargoldens.com/ben.html


Now there is a Golden Retriever! Wow.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Ash said:


> I would have to say this lovely boy I had the pleasure of meeting tonight is also added to my list of faves. Him and his Daddy. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=220098


This one is a knockout! Beautiful...


----------



## Golden Leo

Hm.... Don't know about top 5 but these are some of the dogs I really like:
Lucky Man de Ria Vela
Timanfaya de Ria Vela
Paudell Pure Passion
Ashbury Angel Heart
Karvin Forrest Gump
Zampanzar Always You
Heart of Eternity de Ria Vela


----------



## AmbikaGR

Golden Leo said:


> Hm.... Don't know about top 5 but these are some of the dogs I really like:
> Lucky Man de Ria Vela
> Timanfaya de Ria Vela
> Paudell Pure Passion
> Ashbury Angel Heart
> Karvin Forrest Gump
> Zampanzar Always You
> Heart of Eternity de Ria Vela


Hi and welcome to the forum :wavey:
Is there any links that you can give for these dogs so we can see them and maybe their pedigrees? I love getting to see dogs via the internet that I would otherwise never have a chance to see.


----------



## Ash

AquaClaraCanines said:


> This one is a knockout! Beautiful...


He sired my babies. I tell you my little Taylor is a little carbon copy of him from her nose to her tail. I can't wait to have these babies out in the new year!


----------



## goldengirls550

Ash said:


> He sired my babies. I tell you my little Taylor is a little carbon copy of him from her nose to her tail. I can't wait to have these babies out in the new year!


Taylor does look impressive! *looking at website* Her youngest puppy pics show that she looks to be a really promising girl. I like the movement shot.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think Yogi is the most awesome golden retriever EVER, he's such an all around dog.
How are his offspring? Anyone know?
A breeder/judge friend of mine has judged him, and made the comment, he's the end result of what everyone tries to breed for...but that doesn't necessarily make him the best stud dog (she wasnt' saying he is or isn't, was just making a comment on genetics).




goldengirls550 said:


> I would give ANYTHING for a Ryder or Yogi puppy. Ryder has been producing some real promising pups lately


----------



## Ash

goldengirls550 said:


> Taylor does look impressive! *looking at website* Her youngest puppy pics show that she looks to be a really promising girl. I like the movement shot.


Thanks!! Yes, I just adore the little gremlin and she knows it!


----------



## Ash

I love Yogi!! He is so versitile as are his kids and he exels in many venues, they are smart, sound and balance and structure is lovely. I have a Yogi grand baby and I just love her! One of my fave kids he has produced is Reason - CH Aubridge Wave Your Rights. Beautiful boy, beautiful pedigree and one heck of a mover from what I hear. Yes, love Yogi!! 



hotel4dogs said:


> I think Yogi is the most awesome golden retriever EVER, he's such an all around dog.
> How are his offspring? Anyone know?
> A breeder/judge friend of mine has judged him, and made the comment, he's the end result of what everyone tries to breed for...but that doesn't necessarily make him the best stud dog (she wasnt' saying he is or isn't, was just making a comment on genetics).


----------



## goldengirls550

Ash said:


> Thanks!! Yes, I just adore the little gremlin and she knows it!


She's definitely one I'm gonna have to keep an eye on.


----------



## goldengirls550

hotel4dogs said:


> I think Yogi is the most awesome golden retriever EVER, he's such an all around dog.
> How are his offspring? Anyone know?
> A breeder/judge friend of mine has judged him, and made the comment, he's the end result of what everyone tries to breed for...but that doesn't necessarily make him the best stud dog (she wasnt' saying he is or isn't, was just making a comment on genetics).


I'm in LOVE with Yogi. :smooch::heartbeat I really want one of his puppies. One of his kids I really like is Fisher: Ch Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UD RAE TD JH WCX CCA VCX, U-CH U-CD

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=107588

http://www.go-fisher.com/

Wouldn't mind having one of his pups if he was bred to a nice bitch. :wave:


----------



## goldengirls550

Ash said:


> I love Yogi!! He is so versitile as are his kids and he exels in many venues, they are smart, sound and balance and structure is lovely. I have a Yogi grand baby and I just love her! One of my fave kids he has produced is Reason - CH Aubridge Wave Your Rights. Beautiful boy, beautiful pedigree and one heck of a mover from what I hear. Yes, love Yogi!!


Reason is gorgeous, Ash.


----------



## Tahnee GR

hotel4dogs said:


> I think Yogi is the most awesome golden retriever EVER, he's such an all around dog.
> How are his offspring? Anyone know?
> A breeder/judge friend of mine has judged him, and made the comment, he's the end result of what everyone tries to breed for...but that doesn't necessarily make him the best stud dog (she wasnt' saying he is or isn't, was just making a comment on genetics).


For conformation, I think it depends on who/what he is bred to but he seems to produce working ability no matter what. One of my girls (not owned by me) was bred to him. I love this boy they produced:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=131945

(and this isn't even his best picture!)


----------



## goldengirls550

I think I've seen Rio in pictures before... he looks awfully familiar...

Nice boy, btw.


----------



## Ash

What a beautiful boy but I love his Mom.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ahhh, he's gorgeous! But then he has a lot of common lineage with my Tito monster back 4 and 5 generations, a few common ancestors, so of course I'd think that !




goldengirls550 said:


> I'm in LOVE with Yogi. :smooch::heartbeat I really want one of his puppies. One of his kids I really like is Fisher: Ch Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UD RAE TD JH WCX CCA VCX, U-CH U-CD
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=107588
> 
> http://www.go-fisher.com/
> 
> Wouldn't mind having one of his pups if he was bred to a nice bitch. :wave:


----------



## AmbikaGR

goldengirls550 said:


> I'm in LOVE with Yogi. :smooch::heartbeat I really want one of his puppies. One of his kids I really like is Fisher: Ch Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight UD RAE TD JH WCX CCA VCX, U-CH U-CD
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=107588
> 
> http://www.go-fisher.com/
> 
> Wouldn't mind having one of his pups if he was bred to a nice bitch. :wave:


I actually am thrilled to own a Fisher baby. Oriana is out of SR Morninglo Indianhills Renegade SH WCX CGC. Fisher is a outstanding boy who has been totally owner handled to all his titles. I got to see them at the National Specialty in Rhode Island and was very impressed and honestly not because he is my baby's daddy. 
I know Anney's website may not be up to date with prospective breedings but if you email her at the contact info there, I am sure she will reply pretty quickly. And I do not know the status of the three breedings list there as 2008 but they are all very nice pedigrees with great dogs behind all the bitches as well.


----------



## Golden Leo

No problem Ambika GR 

Lucky Man de Ria Vela http://www.riavela.com/cuerpo dobby n ingles.htm
Timanfaya de Ria Vela http://www.riavela.com/cuerpo diva n ingles.htm
Paudell Pure Passion http://pagesperso-orange.fr/ashbury/scott.htm
Ashbury Angel Heart http://pagesperso-orange.fr/ashbury/ashbury_angel_heart.htm
Karvin Forrest Gump http://www.geocities.com/tylah2001si/Frosty.html
Zampanzar Always You http://www.riavela.com/cuerpo Cesar INGLES.htm
Heart of Eternity de Ria Vela http://www.atrapasuenios.com/perros/geisha.html

These are the links of their kennels page so take a look of the kennels, I like them a lot! My great dream is puppy from Ria Vela kennel.


----------



## Golden Leo

hotel4dogs said:


> Ahhh, he's gorgeous! But then he has a lot of common lineage with my Tito monster back 4 and 5 generations, a few common ancestors, so of course I'd think that !


Very cute dog but he is so open in front.... Too bad... ( At least on photos it looks like that)


----------



## hotel4dogs

yes, photos aren't always easy to judge. He's really not open in front at all.
I guess I should have stacked him for photo.




Golden Leo said:


> Very cute dog but he is so open in front.... Too bad... ( At least on photos it looks like that)


----------



## Jo Ellen

What does open in front mean? Can someone show me a picture of a dog that is open and then one that's not?


----------



## arcane

tahnee gr said:


> for conformation, i think it depends on who/what he is bred to but he seems to produce working ability no matter what. One of my girls (not owned by me) was bred to him. I love this boy they produced:
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?id=131945
> 
> (and this isn't even his best picture!)


nice boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Leo

It means that shoulder blade and upper arm have to be the same size and have to make 90 degreese angle. Most of dogs are open in front. 
This is example of well angulated dog in front (and back) ( he's my dog's grandfather  )








And this is gorgeous girl but unfortunatley very open in front you can see that her shoulder line is longer than upper arm line


----------



## goldengirls550

AmbikaGR said:


> I actually am thrilled to own a Fisher baby. Oriana is out of SR Morninglo Indianhills Renegade SH WCX CGC. Fisher is a outstanding boy who has been totally owner handled to all his titles. I got to see them at the National Specialty in Rhode Island and was very impressed and honestly not because he is my baby's daddy.
> I know Anney's website may not be up to date with prospective breedings but if you email her at the contact info there, I am sure she will reply pretty quickly. And I do not know the status of the three breedings list there as 2008 but they are all very nice pedigrees with great dogs behind all the bitches as well.


NO WAY You own a fisher baby???!!!! I am so jealous!

Actually I cannot own another (maybe co own if someone is close to me) until several years down the road.... gotta get through Hs and college! I have been doing alot of research... I want to find my perfect boy who can hold his own in breed AND performance.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Golden Leo said:


> Paudell Pure Passion http://pagesperso-orange.fr/ashbury/scott.htm


All those dogs looked great. But something about the above dog really caught my eye. It is so interesting to see how dogs around the world are presented and what the points of emphasis are. Here in the states the "grooming" aspect is so over the top that you truly have to look with your hands to know what you are looking at. In all those photos it appears that the dogs are all the emphasis.


----------



## AmbikaGR

goldengirls550 said:


> NO WAY You own a fisher baby???!!!! I am so jealous!


:311taunt-:311taunt-
Yeah I know real mature of me!

Honestly, don't worry, I am sure you will get "THAT" dog someday. My daughter, Jersey's Mom, had to go through those same things and she has "THAT" dog now.


----------



## Jo Ellen

"Scott" really stood out to me too, I was just looking at him. Gamble in a Tris is another beauty.

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/ashbury/Scott Childrens.htm


----------



## Golden Leo

I am very glad that you like Paudell Pure Passion....  He's amazing dog but unfortuantley he didn't give many great dogs, mostly because he had puppies with females who are not in his type. Best puppies he gave are with Timanfaya de Ria Vela. It seems like she's made for him!!!
This is their's son- Shaman King de Ria Vela:heartbeat


----------



## Jo Ellen

I think I see that 90 degree angle there 

Cultural diversity in the breed ... it's wonderful to see. Shaman King is glorious !!


----------



## Golden Leo

I have just read GR standard on AKC and it says this:


> _Shoulder blades_ long and well laid back with upper tips fairly close together at withers. _Upper arms_ appear about the *same length* as the blades, setting the elbows back beneath the upper tip of the blades


it's that what I talked about- if they're same size they make 90 degree angle. So I guess that's not cultural diversity, I thought it was that also but I guess we have same standard for goldens.. Try it for yourself on your dogs- if both bones are the same size then angle is correct. 
I, myself have only one dog with ideal angles and two who are open (they don't go on shows and I don't breed them)


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh, I wasn't talking about cultural diversity in that sense. I meant like the longer neck (looks like to me), shorter legs, just a very different physical and visual form. Rounder heads.

I love the back leg anatomy I see here too. Very striking.

I'm so glad you're here, GL ... you're opening my eyes to the European side, I'm loving it! Now I'm going to go home after work today and check out my dog's shoulders. I'm quite certain she's not anatomically correct but it will be interesting to see how she compares.

:wave:


----------



## Tanyac

Golden Leo said:


> I am very glad that you like Paudell Pure Passion....  He's amazing dog but unfortuantley he didn't give many great dogs, mostly because he had puppies with females who are not in his type. Best puppies he gave are with Timanfaya de Ria Vela. It seems like she's made for him!!!
> This is their's son- Shaman King de Ria Vela:heartbeat


This is the kind of dog I would love to produce. What a beautiful specimen but definitely a European type, he's beautifully balanced and perfectly in proportion would love to see him on the move...


----------



## Jim Cahill

Ash said:


> Just wondering which Goldens are in eveyones "Top 5" ?? So who are your 5 most favourite Golden Retrievers of all time? Anything Goldens conformation, field, producers etc.
> 
> I have to add 3 more dogs Firemark's Push Comes to Shove, and my 2 goldens Ambertrail's Pocketful of Gold ( Push's son) and Bailey Braeview Cahill (Shurmark's Split Decision's son) plit Decision, Topbrass Cotton , Yankee's Smoke'n Red Devil, Holway Barty, Wild Fire of Riverview


----------



## Loisiana

Jim Cahill said:


> Shurmark's Split Decision, Topbrass Cotton , Yankee's Smoke'n Red Devil, Holway Barty, Wild Fire of Riverview


Nice field line-up there. Flip has three of them in his pedigree. Of course, I haven't seen too many field pedigrees that _didn't_ have Barty somewhere in it.


----------



## Jim Cahill

I have to add 3 more dogs Firemark's Push Comes to Shove, and my 2 goldens Ambertrail's Pocketful of Gold ( Push's son) and Bailey Braeview Cahill (Shurmark's Split Decision's son)


----------



## sterregold

My eclectic selection:
Davern Figaro
Shurmarks Split Decision
Trowsnest Whirlwind
Tangelo's Sidekick
Westley Victoria


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold

*Am. Ch. Dichi Go Unchallenged (Victor)*
*Am./Can. Ch. Amberac Dichi Face The Odds (Gambler)*
*Am. Ch. Dichi Snowshoe Big Island (Kona)*
*Am. Ch. Dichi's Rarin' To Go (Nellie)*
*CH. Dichi Cut to the Chase (Chase)*

Here is the link to Victor - 

http://www.dichigoldens.com/victor.html


----------



## Laura Way

*My All Time Favorites*

Am. Can. CH Trowsnest Whirlwind, UD, WC, Can. CDX http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=96

Champion Catcombe Corblimey JW http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=108394

Grenadier My Way Have Faith http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=171847 

CH Paudell Pure Passion http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=39153

Can CH Mjaeromhogda's Kyon Flying Surpise CDX 

Can CH Trowsnest English Gentry SH CDX http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32961

CH Camrose Cabus Christopher http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=236


Glad I was able to share.


----------



## Ljilly28

Updated list for 2013:

Hero&Hobo: Summit Goldentrip Inthelineofduty/ Summits Mr. Bo Jangles

Shamus: Justamoor Believe In Me

Gunner: Laurell's Goin Great Guns

Tonka: Venture's Boys and Toys

Stoney: SpringCreek Everlore All Time Hi


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Ash said:


> Ok here it goes. Please note it was difficult choosing only 5, I should have said top 10 :doh:
> 
> *1. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC *
> 2. Am. CH. Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS
> 3. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF
> *4. BIS BISS Am/Can Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold OD SDHF*
> 5. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF
> 
> There's my line up
> 
> Ash


Your number 1 and 4 are is Asia's pedigree. Tigress at Allsgold is her grandma and Haagen-Dazs is her great grandpa, both on her dad's side. Neat to see them on here


----------



## Manna777

Glad to see alot have Kerrien and Stanroph. Easter Plant was called Joe and everyone wanted a dog like him in the UK all our dogs have him in the pedigree 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allie

Ash said:


> Ok here it goes. Please note it was difficult choosing only 5, I should have said top 10 :doh:
> 
> 1. BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC
> 2. Am. CH. Birnam Wood's Mountin' Ash OS
> 3. BIS BISS Ch. Summits Shadow Dancer OD SDHF
> 4. BIS BISS Am/Can Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgold OD SDHF
> 5. BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF
> 
> There's my line up
> 
> Ash


Wow - your top one is my pup's paternal pedigree - I am delighted! I just found that number four is also in my pup's pedigree - I hope that bodes well for my puppy! I have NO idea what all this mean to be totally honest!
Please 'splain to this "lucy"


----------



## Allie

Joanne & Asia said:


> Your number 1 and 4 are is Asia's pedigree. Tigress at Allsgold is her grandma and Haagen-Dazs is her great grandpa, both on her dad's side. Neat to see them on here


We have the same pedigree on the paternal side as well - we should compare pics of our pups! 
So, I went back and read the thread from beginning to end since I'm learning about pedigree - Allie is a rescue and we have no idea about her pedigree.

I read a lot about Aruba - I found Aruba in our new pup's lineage but a LOOOONNNG ways back in the dad's lineage. Is that good? Or is it like me saying that Pres. Lincoln is related to me? Which he is... Hehe.


----------



## NewfieMom

Ardeagold said:


> Hooch....these are the (mostly) Dual Champions...with show championships, and field championships. Not many as you notice.
> 
> Push is the most recent.....and the first in 25 years. HE is what serious show/ft breeders should be working towards, IMO. (Now you've got me going on the "why can't they get along" rant again>>>>>>> :lol


I was looking at your posting and thought that somehow, by mistake, I had posted a photo of my dog at a competition when he was a puppy!!! I couldn't believe I was looking at a Newfie here. I clicked on things quickly and saw your Newfie connection. I am new and have a Newfoundland (no Golden anymore). I was so excited to see your beautiful Newf. 

Here is a photo taken of my dog before he became mine. Our breeder had planned to keep him, but he didn't get tall enough to make champion easily. She said it would have been, "a slog". So we got our gorgeous, wonderful boy at 16 months. He had always lived in a kennel.

I come to this area of the Golden Retriever forum because my Golden, who died in 1993, is from a well-known breeder and I keep reading about pedigrees of Goldens. I plan to start a thread on her breeder, Torch Flinn, who started the Tigathoes line.

But in the meantime, here is Griffin...aka Mooncusser Red Sky at Nite.

NewfieMom


----------



## Ljilly28

Beautifulful newf! Wow


----------



## TJE Parrish

golddogz said:


> I don't post very often but this is a topic that's a fun one. Here's my top 10, in no particular order after #1.
> 
> *1. CH. Rush Hill Xcentuate th' Pawsitiv "Crosby" *
> 
> 2. CH. Sunshine Hill's Nat'l Cowboy "Cowboy"
> 
> 3. CH. Honor's Let's Go To The Hop "Cooper"
> 
> 4. CH. Edgehill Sudden Impact "Crash"
> 
> 5. CH. Suntory Loveit A Cherrybrook "Loveit"
> 
> 6. CH. Goodtime's Best Case Scenario "Casey"
> 
> 7. CH. Amberac Mesmerizing Mickey "Mickey"
> 
> 8. CH. Amberac's Asterling Aruba "Aruba"
> 
> 9. CH. Summits Shadow Dancer "Shadow"
> 
> 10. Ch. Legacy's Standing Ovation "Encore"



Just saw this post as I was researching breeders here in FL. Our first golden was the offspring of your #5, Suntory Loveit, who was mated to one of Julie McKinnon's Nautilus dogs. He was a pet, but an absolutely gorgeous one and WHAT a personality. Also one of those ridiculously smart goldens. Thanks for triggering that memory!


----------



## Ljilly28

My top five changes every few years based on who I want to breed. These are six dogs who have my current top status for producing what I like.

Am CH Laurell's Goin' Great Guns OS SDHF 
Ch. MY Sky Watcher SDHF OS 
Am/Can.Ch. Pebwin Making The Odds OS
Am-Can CH Venture Redog's Magic Hat Trick OS
BIS BISS Am GCH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA OAJ AXP AJP NFP WC VCX SDHF OS 
Always interested in: 
MBIS MBISS.Am/Can/Br CH. Eirene's This One's For You Can SDHF OS


----------

